# An Old Man's "Cut" on splitting firewood with hand tools...



## weimedog (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## jeepyfz450 (Sep 15, 2014)

Great video. I grew up splitting everything by hand. It's a great skill to learn. Can't wait to teach my boys


----------



## weimedog (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you! My kids are much older now.... they weren't interested when they were younger..... AND I used to tell them they better grab the knowledge from me now (Motorcycles too) because I'm quickly getting to the point in life I can TALK about this stuff and can't do it anymore!

So NOW they are interested... but have been overseas for several years... hence the video's.

(Already have hate mail for that poor little Stihl and hammering on that axe! The Stihl is going to get a heart transplant! So to those offended... be patient. Look at the evolution of that 242 for clues to where the MS180 is headed )


----------



## buzz sawyer (Sep 15, 2014)

I agree with a lot of what is said in the vid but before I'd hammer in a wedge to split, I'd quarter the log partway down with a saw. Then finish with a single bit axe or a Fiskers.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice video. I'm subscribed so I saw it before I saw this thread. I've enjoyed all your videos. Love saw college. I've been wanting that husqvarna maul. I think I'll pull the trigger after seeing it in action.


----------

